# Hawaii Reviews for May 2010



## billhall (May 2, 2010)

Hawaii May 2010


----------



## billhall (May 2, 2010)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 4/04/10*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort  
Reviewer:  Gen Howe​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 8, 2010)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai, 3/25/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai  
Reviewer:  Marianne Townsend​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 8, 2010)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 4/23/10*

*New Review *


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:  Yvonne & David Bennett​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 8, 2010)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 4/22/10*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II  
Reviewer:  Paula & Tim Dean​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 8, 2010)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 4/26/10*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II  
Reviewer:  Mark Beales      with new pictures    ​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 15, 2010)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 4/25/10*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill  
Reviewer:  Luanne Moyer​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 15, 2010)

*Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach, Oahu, 5/11/10*

*New Review *


Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach  
Reviewer:  James Parker​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 15, 2010)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/20/2009*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Lynda Francis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 15, 2010)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 5/1/10*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu  
Reviewer:  Tom Martin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

